# Mobile, AL Young Male Euth Date 6/5!!!!



## Dirisha (Nov 20, 2011)

*SUPER URGENT!! *He only has until tomorrow if anyone can save him. The local rescue group is extremely helpful and can get him vetted and on the road.

This is Air Raid #A044171 He is a gorgeous German Shepherd who is on a list. *Air...** Raid has until Tuesday, June 5 at 12 noon CDT*. 

He is a 1 yr old 40 lb. boy. Air Raid is currently in the Mobile County Animal Shelter in Mobile, AL. The shelter is closed until Tuesday at 10. 

*If you are interested in adopting Air Raid please email* [email protected] If you can please share Air Raid.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

if you want to share this...all you have to do is save the picture to your desktop and cut & paste the text then upload the picture


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Do you know the status on Air Raid?


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

I called the shelter on 6/5 and offered to pay the pull fee for him, and was told Air Raid had until 6/11. They emailed me a day or two after I called and said that Air Raid had found a new family and had left the shelter. Yay!


----------

